# pacmans first honey bath/colouring question multi thread.



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

My new pacman frog had he/shes first honey bath today and boy was it a success:lol2: when i was first reading up on these guys me and basicy everyone i know was like eerr what in the name will a rub full of warm water with honey do? :blush:Lets just say having the frog for almost three weeks now and other then the day i got him/she which i guess was down to stress it haddnt pooped so i thought other then for first two days inwhich i just left it to settle in i'v fed it a staple of earthworms and a few silkworms he/she has had two waxworms but when i found out about the fat in them i chucked them, every 2days it must need to pop at some point and boy did it!! i guess there has been "supa" sized pops with what these guys each but it surprised me :lol2: the picture is a abit hazzie but poop sausage!! lol:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

View image: pac

I do have a question about colouring i guess that most of that lovely vibrant green will turn brownn as it ages??? 

View image: pacmancolour2

looking at the second picture i know he/shes is cb14 but could you put a month on it i think 5-6months old? i could be miles off feel free to correct me or just guess lol.is it poss to sex from that angle also or would you need chin and front feet shots to work that out??


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

What does the honey do? I have never heard of giving amphibians honey baths before. Lots of frogs will defecate in water with or without honey.


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here a quote from another forums post on the subject i generaly don tknow alot about honey they prob will go in a tub of water without it but this is what i read "Honey itself no matter what brand has antibacterial, antifungal and antiallergen properties. It is mostly used as a natural laxative to help relieve mild constipation and help with impaction. Honey is also good to add to a bath to reduce swelling of the cloaca and swelling of a prolapsed intestine so that it can be placed back inside the frog, but in extreme cases when a prolapse or serious impaction are present you will need a Vet. You can use pasteurised honey as well. It will cause no negative affects. It is just best to use raw or organic brands of honey becaues they are more pure.

Do not use flavored honey though because this may irritate their skin. As for keeping its color, well that I've never heard because honey is naturally a golden color even when removed from inside a honeycomb. When it ages it will crystalize and you can just warm it up to return it to it's natural state. It doesn't lose it's golden color then either, but I'm sure there are a few preservatives in it.

You don't want to flood the frog's system with sugar all the time. This may have a negative affect over time. Maybe even a tolerance to it so that it is less affective when needed. If placed in their water dish all the time it will kill some bacteria and others will thrive. There are many forms of bacteria that will feed on sugar so if any of those are within the water they may cause problems."


----------

